# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پزشکی تهران قبول میشم؟

## fairy_shaghayegh

از سه شنبه شروع کنم تا اول مهر ریاضی فیزیک بخونم چون ضعیف هستم..بعدش بشینم با کانون پیش برم
پزشکی تهران میارم؟

----------


## WallE06

*سوالتون نسبیه
جواب بله و خیرنداره*

----------


## WallE06

*بستگی به میزان انگیزتون داره
مقدار تلاشتون
مقدار مطالعه مفیدتون
درکتون از درس ها 
تمرن و تست و مرور و ..
*

----------


## IdaM

> از سه شنبه شروع کنم تا اول مهر ریاضی فیزیک بخونم چون ضعیف هستم..بعدش بشینم با کانون پیش برم
> پزشکی تهران میارم؟


خوب کار که نشد نداره
اگه واقعا تو مسیر درستی پیش بری میتونی چون هیچ آدمی بالقوه محدود نیست
 ولی بالفعلش به خودت بستگی داره 
به نظر من یا هیچ کس دیگه وابسته نیست

----------


## _Shouko_

منتظر تاییدیه از بقیه نباش...
خودت باورش کن که می تونی بعد شروع کن... البته درست و حساب شده شروع کن... 
می تونم و نمی تونم رو بذار کنار... تلاشت رو بکن بالاسری حواسش هست

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> همین که همچین اعتماد به نفسی داری0-5جلویی!


اعتماد ب نفسم کمه؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> منتظر تاییدیه از بقیه نباش...
> خودت باورش کن که می تونی بعد شروع کن... البته درست و حساب شده شروع کن... 
> می تونم و نمی تونم رو بذار کنار... تلاشت رو بکن بالاسری حواسش هست


ممنون

----------


## kimia_prsk

بستگی داره اون وسطا ول نکنی شل نکنی

----------


## hamed_habibi

پزشکی تهران یعنی چی ؟یعنی ریاست جمهوری چجور بگم شما میتونی نماینده مجلس بشی اما خیلی سخته ریسس جمهور بشی یعنی اخرشه...پس باید خیلی متفاوت باشی  برای مثال دی ماه ک رسید شما زیست شیمی عمومی هاتو بسته باشی ریاضی فیزیکم نصفش ترکونده باشی برای نیمه دوم سال زیست شیمی فقط تست بزنی ...تا اینارو خیلی بالا بزنی
...باید از کسی ک تا اخر سال درسارو دور زده خیلی جلو باشی یعنی دی ماه تو باید عین خرداد باشه

----------


## A.H.D

به نظر من خودتونو محدود نکنید،در صورت شکست ناگهانی ممکنه انگیزه شما کاهش پیدا کنه......
ولی در صورت تلاش و دور بودن از حاشیه هدفی امکان پذیر خواهد بود......
رهرو آن نیست که گهی تند و گهی خسته رود
رهرو آن است که آهسته و پیوسته رود

----------


## mlt

عنوان تاپیک جوری هست که ادم فکر میکنه رتبه رو اوردی رو مرزی نمیدونی قبول میشی یا نه

----------


## DR._.ALI

پیاده شو با هم بریم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

*یکی تو مدرسمون بود سال اخر تغییر رشته داد تجربی
میگفت از اول مهر شروع کردم 
روزای مدرسه ۸ ساعت و روزای عادی ۱۳ ساعت میخوندم
البته پایه اش خوب بود 
رتبه اش شد ۱۳۵ و پزشکی تهران میخونه الان
میشه حتما*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_ببخشید ولی سوالت بی اساسه_

----------


## _Nyusha_

بخون الان به این چیزا فکر نکن
تاپیکت منو متعجب کرده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nima_lovee

دوست عزیز توقعتون رو بیارید پایین . الان برید سایت قلمچی رو یه نگاه بندازید تا 400 500 نفر اول میانگین همه درسارو بالای 8 از 10 زدن یعنی تو هیچ درسی ضعف ندارن. سطح توقع بیش از حد بالا نبرید و در حد پزشکی سراسری فکر کنید همه ی مشکلاتتون حل میشه

----------


## Alirezad_031

> از سه شنبه شروع کنم تا اول مهر ریاضی فیزیک بخونم چون ضعیف هستم..بعدش بشینم با کانون پیش برم
> پزشکی تهران میارم؟


رتبه هایی که پزشکی تهران میارن چند سال خوندن تا اوردن. میشه از مهر پزشکی اورد ولی نمیشه تهران اورد.مگر اینکه سهمیه خاصی داشته باشی و بصورت لب مرزی بری تهران (:

----------


## ffatemeh

دوست عزیز اینجا سوال نپرس میشه یا نه! چون قطعا میشه اگر تلاش مستمر و درست و زیاد داشته باشی... موفق باشی

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> پزشکی تهران یعنی چی ؟یعنی ریاست جمهوری چجور بگم شما میتونی نماینده مجلس بشی اما خیلی سخته ریسس جمهور بشی یعنی اخرشه...پس باید خیلی متفاوت باشی  برای مثال دی ماه ک رسید شما زیست شیمی عمومی هاتو بسته باشی ریاضی فیزیکم نصفش ترکونده باشی برای نیمه دوم سال زیست شیمی فقط تست بزنی ...تا اینارو خیلی بالا بزنی
> ...باید از کسی ک تا اخر سال درسارو دور زده خیلی جلو باشی یعنی دی ماه تو باید عین خرداد باشه


با برنامه کانون پیش خواهم رفت

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> پیاده شو با هم بریم


یعنی چی؟متوجه منظورت نشدم علی

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> _ببخشید ولی سوالت بی اساسه_


چرا سید جان؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> رتبه هایی که پزشکی تهران میارن چند سال خوندن تا اوردن. میشه از مهر پزشکی اورد ولی نمیشه تهران اورد.مگر اینکه سهمیه خاصی داشته باشی و بصورت لب مرزی بری تهران (:


سهمیه خاصی ندارم فقط سهمیه منطقه سه دارم

----------


## Ordijahannam

چرا نتونی؟با تمرکز بالا درس بخون  مطلبو قشنگ بفهم،درصد بالا بزن پزشکی تهران قبول شو.هرکیم میگه نمیشه خودش حال تلاش کردن نداره

----------


## ARVEY8

تا وقتی این سوال تو ذهنت باشه میارم یا نه 
نه نمیاری

----------


## mohammd222

تا وقتی "میارم؟"، "میشه؟"، "میتونم؟" باشه باید بگم خیر
ولی اگه علامت سوال رو برداری، باید بگم اره
مهم نیست الان تو چه وضعی هستی، وقت رو داری پس استارت بزن
مهم اینه که چقدر تلاش کنی
باید بهت بگم راهت خیلی سخته، سختیش مال درس نیست
درس خوندن کار راحتیه، میخونی حفظیات رو حفظ میکنی، تست میزنی برا بقیه، تکرار و مرور و...
سختی کار اینه تو مسیر بمونی و ادامه بدی
اگه تا اخرش موندی، بدون که میتونی
---------------------------
پیشنهاد میشه این رو بخونید که برای شهاب اناری هست
البته شاید بگید "نه اون یه چیز دیگه بود" باید همه ما، چیز دیگه ای هستیم

با ارزوی موفقیت.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط fairy_shaghayegh


چرا سید جان؟


چون من ربطی بین شروع کردن از الان و قبول شدن ۱۰۰ درصد پزشکی تهران نمی بینم 
شما درستخو بخون کاری نداشته باش چی میشه_

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سهمیه خاصی ندارم فقط سهمیه منطقه سه دارم


دیگه خودتی و تلاش خودت و آرامشی که الزامیه برای کنکور. درگیر حرف های رویایی بقیه هم نشو.امیدوارم پایه درسیت صفر نباشه. برای رشته های تاپ دیر نشده هنوز.

----------


## hamed_habibi

بعد ی سری چیزا هم هست باید بدونی تلخه اما واقعیت شما با رتبه 300منطقه سه اگر بومی باشه میتونی تهران هرچی دوسداری بخونی مثلا ساکگن رباط کریم کرج باشی  یا بعضی مناطق تهران...ولی برای تهران اومدن اگر خارج بوم باشی باید دو رقمنی  یا شاید تک   بشی ب اینا توجه کن

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> بعد ی سری چیزا هم هست باید بدونی تلخه اما واقعیت شما با رتبه 300منطقه سه اگر بومی باشه میتونی تهران هرچی دوسداری بخونی مثلا ساکگن رباط کریم کرج باشی  یا بعضی مناطق تهران...ولی برای تهران اومدن اگر خارج بوم باشی باید دو رقمنی  یا شاید تک   بشی ب اینا توجه کن


استان اذربایجان غربی هستم

----------


## saman123

دوست گرامي تجربه به من ثابت کرده کسي کع ميشينه تاپيک ميذاره ميشه يا نه به جايي نميرسه

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

تهران نشد بهشتی حتما قبولی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> بعد ی سری چیزا هم هست باید بدونی تلخه اما واقعیت شما با رتبه 300منطقه سه اگر بومی باشه میتونی تهران هرچی دوسداری بخونی مثلا ساکگن رباط کریم کرج باشی  یا بعضی مناطق تهران...ولی برای تهران اومدن اگر خارج بوم باشی باید دو رقمنی  یا شاید تک   بشی ب اینا توجه کن


خب دانشکاه ایران و شهید بهشتی چطور؟اونام باید رباط کریم اینا باشی تا راحت بیاری

----------


## hamed_habibi

> خب دانشکاه ایران و شهید بهشتی چطور؟اونام باید رباط کریم اینا باشی تا راحت بیاری


نه صرفا اونجا هراجایی ک قطب بومی تهران باشه انتخاب رشته  قبول شدن در ی شهر خاص فقط ب درصد رذتبه ربط نداره 
خیلی فاکتور ها حائز اهمیته..من واقعا نمیخوام ناامید کنم اما منطقه سه خارج از قطب بومی باشی بخوای تهران بیاری باید دو رقمی بشی..مگر 1000اینا بشی پردیس بیاری

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> نه صرفا اونجا هراجایی ک قطب بومی تهران باشه انتخاب رشته  قبول شدن در ی شهر خاص فقط ب درصد رذتبه ربط نداره 
> خیلی فاکتور ها حائز اهمیته..من واقعا نمیخوام ناامید کنم اما منطقه سه خارج از قطب بومی باشی بخوای تهران بیاری باید دو رقمی بشی..مگر 1000اینا بشی پردیس بیاری


کرمان چطور؟

----------


## bits

بچه ها رتبه 430 منطقه دو پزشکی شهید بهشتی قبول میشه یا ایران؟

----------


## hamed_habibi



----------


## mlt

یعنی اگه مثلا یکی تو قطب 5باشه و یکی تو قطب2
اگه رتبه هاشون درحد هم باشه اولویت با اونی هست که دانشگاه تو قطب خودشه؟
اگه دو نفر تو یه قطب باشن ولی یکی منطقه محروم باشه و یکی دیگه نباشه چی؟
اولویت با منطقه محرومه


>

----------


## hamed_habibi

> یعنی اگه مثلا یکی تو قطب 5باشه و یکی تو قطب2
> اگه رتبه هاشون درحد هم باشه اولویت با اونی هست که دانشگاه تو قطب خودشه؟
> اگه دو نفر تو یه قطب باشن ولی یکی منطقه محروم باشه و یکی دیگه نباشه چی؟
> اولویت با منطقه محرومه


دقیقا همینه ک گفتی برفرض شما اهوازی من کرج شما میشی 100منطقه من میشم 400 من میتونم پزشکی دندون دارو یکی از سه دانشگاه تهران برم شما هرگز نمیتونی ..مگر دو رقمی بشی منطقه محروم بودنم اره یکم تاثیراتش بیشتره ولی خب تهران کرج اینا مناطق محروم خیلی کم داره اغلب مناطق محروم جنوب یا غرب کشورن  یا مثل زاهدان زابل اینا ک اونام در دانشگاه نزدیک خودشون پذیرش میشن نه تهران کرج اینا

----------


## mlt

همون دانشگاه اطراف میگم
در چه حد کمک میکنه؟
مثلا پارسال اخرین رتبه که تونست بره چند بود؟
انصافا منطقه محروم بهتره سهمیه5درصدی هست :Yahoo (20): 


> دقیقا همینه ک گفتی برفرض شما اهوازی من کرج شما میشی 100منطقه من میشم 400 من میتونم پزشکی دندون دارو یکی از سه دانشگاه تهران برم شما هرگز نمیتونی ..مگر دو رقمی بشی منطقه محروم بودنم اره یکم تاثیراتش بیشتره ولی خب تهران کرج اینا مناطق محروم خیلی کم داره اغلب مناطق محروم جنوب یا غرب کشورن  یا مثل زاهدان زابل اینا ک اونام در دانشگاه نزدیک خودشون پذیرش میشن نه تهران کرج اینا

----------


## Ellie.79

خیر پزشکی تهران نمیاری 
کسی با سطح صفر مرداد پزشکی تهران نمیاره . پزشکیای تهران الان درساشونو بستن یا نهایتا تا دی 
واقع بین باش و به فکر پزشکی سراسری دانشگاه عادی . 
وقتی اهدافو دور و دست نیافتنی درنظر میگیریم به همون عادیشم نمیرسیم (چرت میگه هرکی میگه هدفتو بالاتر درنظر بگیر:/)
اگرم الان میخواید واسه من مثال نقض بیارید یه مثالی بیارید ک وضعیتش همینجوری باشه 
نه اینکه رستگار رحمانی رو مثال بزنین 
نه اینکه رتبه 1 سال 95 رو مثال بزنین 
این افراد نه تنها نادر بودن بلکه شرایط ویژه ای هم داشتن . 
کسی که چند سال پشت کنکوره دیگه نباید به فکر پزشکی تهران باشه .
قدم اول باید از این سایت بری بیرون و دور هرچی تاپیک شروعه و چت باکس و ...س خط بکشی. 
اگر نه ، منتظر سال بعد میمونم تا بیای بهم بگی پزشکی تهران قبول شدم و منم تایید ایمیل بزنم برم .

----------


## mlt

من هدفم فقط اینه دولتی قبول بشم حتی اگه زابل باشه
طرف تو مدرسه سمپاد خونده دوتا تابستونم مثل***خونده حالا اون به پزشکی تهران فکر میکنه بعد تو هم پزشکی تهران میخوای؟
خدایی نیاین مثال نزنید بگید دوستم با 6ماه خوندن رفت تهران
اون زمان که دوست تو با6ماه خوندن رفت هرکی میانگین50 میزد پزشکی دولتی میاورد نه الان که طرف با میانگین70باید تا شهریور  روزه نماز و... و به 124هزار پیغمبر متوسل بشه ببینه قبول میشه یا نه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

درسته از دانشگاه تهران صرف نظر کردم

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fairy_shaghayegh


درسته از دانشگاه تهران صرف نظر کردم


تو بخون از الان چکار انتخاب رشته داری 
تو تمام سعی خودت رو انجام بده فقط رشته رو بچسب 
از الان از صفر بخوای فکر 100 باشی هنوز شروع نکردی دلزده واز پیش شکست خورده میشی 
قدم به قدم بیا جلو از همون اول سنگ بزرگ بر ندار*

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> *
> 
> تو بخون از الان چکار انتخاب رشته داری 
> تو تمام سعی خودت رو انجام بده فقط رشته رو بچسب 
> از الان از صفر بخوای فکر 100 باشی هنوز شروع نکردی دلزده واز پیش شکست خورده میشی 
> قدم به قدم بیا جلو از همون اول سنگ بزرگ بر ندار*


باشه

----------


## bbehzad

پارسال چندتا پشت کنکوری ازم همین سوالو پرسیدم.منم جواب دادم منتها واسشون مضحک بود.جواب من این بود.شما باید روش ازمون سه روز یه بارو که توخرداد انجام میدادی انجام بدی با این تفاوت که به جلی سه روز یه بار هفته ای یه بار انجام بدی.یعنی سال قبل درسارو تموم کرده باشی امسال تست کلی بزنی جمع بندی کنی.

----------


## elaheee

بعني تست هاي موضوعي و فصل به فصل نزنيم و همون اول تست جامع و ازموني بزنيم؟

----------


## BlackRose

:Yahoo (21):  عجب سوالی 
ممکن هست اما حتمی نه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> پارسال چندتا پشت کنکوری ازم همین سوالو پرسیدم.منم جواب دادم منتها واسشون مضحک بود.جواب من این بود.شما باید روش ازمون سه روز یه بارو که توخرداد انجام میدادی انجام بدی با این تفاوت که به جلی سه روز یه بار هفته ای یه بار انجام بدی.یعنی سال قبل درسارو تموم کرده باشی امسال تست کلی بزنی جمع بندی کنی.


ممنون

----------


## violin girl

دوستم شما چرا به جای این کارا نمیری جدی درست رو شروع کنی؟باور کن دانشگاه فقط لحظه ورود بهش شاید ی جذابیتایی داشته باشه اما اینو همیشه تو ذهنت داشته باش ک رشته مهم تر از دانشگاهه 
موفق باشی

----------


## elaheee

يعني  تست هاي موضوعي نزنيم و جامع ازمون بديم همش

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط elaheee


بعني تست هاي موضوعي و فصل به فصل نزنيم و همون اول تست جامع و ازموني بزنيم؟


خیر منظورشون این نیست 
ایشون رتبه های برتر مد نظرشون هست
به عقیده شون رتبه های برتر به طور کل درس ها رو سال های پایه میبندن و سال اخر فقط آزمون های جامع کار میکنن چون قبلا تست های مبحثی رو کار کردن 
منظورشون این نبود که همه باید سال آخر فقط جامع بزنن*

----------


## _LuNa_

عزیز دلم اینجا منتظر نباش کسی بیاد ب شما امید و انگیزه بده  یا تایید کنه میتونی 

دراولین قدم خودتو ازاین فضایِ  پرازحاشیه(!) دورکن

تواناییهاتو باورداشته باش

و باتمومِ وجودت واسه هدفت تلاش کن  :Y (518):

----------


## Baloot

> از سه شنبه شروع کنم تا اول مهر ریاضی فیزیک بخونم چون ضعیف هستم..بعدش بشینم با کانون پیش برم
> پزشکی تهران میارم؟


نه نمیشه
کسی که بزشکی تهران میخواد بیاره یعنی زیر 100 کشوری که فکر تا الان همه درسارو عالی جمع کرده الان فقط داره تست میزنه

----------


## _Shouko_

> نه نمیشه
> کسی که بزشکی تهران میخواد بیاره یعنی زیر 100 کشوری که فکر تا الان همه درسارو عالی جمع کرده الان فقط داره تست میزنه


قشنگ له کردی بچه رو  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 

محکم بخون شقایق ...من جای شما باشم این تایپیک رو می بندم

----------


## Baloot

> قشنگ له کردی بچه رو 
> 
> محکم بخون شقایق ...من جای شما باشم این تایپیک رو می بندم


من فقط راستش رو گفتم کسی هم که میخواد کنکور خوب بده نباید همچین تایبک هایی بزنه باید تو این وانفسای رقابت شدید فقط بخونه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> من فقط راستش رو گفتم کسی هم که میخواد کنکور خوب بده نباید همچین تایبک هایی بزنه باید تو این وانفسای رقابت شدید فقط بخونه


بلهه ممنون

----------


## meysam98

تلاش و اُمید 

دو فاکتور اصلی موفیت  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## poone78

سلام
من فقط میخوام بگم هیچ تلاشی این وسط گم نمیشه و هرچقدر بیشتر تلاش کنی نزدیک تر میشی بهش. اگه درست بخونی (خودت متوجه میشی کی درست خوندی) و اونقدری مسلط باشی که با اعتماد به نفس بری سر سوالا و قوی جواب بدی بهشون ؛ آره ! چرا که نه! اون وقت میتونم بگم تو قبول نشی کی قبول بشه پس!
تا ته تابستون هم درسایی که نیاز به وقت بیشتری دارن رو کار کن مثل زبان فارسیِ ادبیات یا درک مطلبا ؛ اینا جزئیات مهم کارن. قوی باش خلاصه دختر جون. نمیفهمی چقدر قوی بودی تا وقت قوی بودن تنها راهت باشه. 
دمتم گرم که به کم قانع نیستی♡

----------

